# Stats Calendar



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 5, 2005)

Very cool.

The members - is that new members who joined? Or members we rebuked that day?


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 5, 2005)

You will now notice a "Stats Calendar" link at the top of the page.

Clicking on that will take you to a page that shows the number of new members, threads and posts per day (one month view) or per month (yearly view).

Right now the columns don't fit right because of the activity of the board, but I hope to have that fixed soon.


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> Very cool.
> 
> The members - is that new members who joined? Or members we rebuked that day?



New members.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 6, 2005)

That's a pretty cool feature 

Blade


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 6, 2005)

Cool. Is there a way to put non-member hits on it? Just curious. It might surprise some folks.


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 6, 2005)

The screen width has been fixed. It should be fine now.


----------

